# Game # 65 Boston @ Orlando



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (23-41)







  vs. Boston Celtics (27-38)







*

Date: Friday, March 17th
*Time: 7:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson H. Turkoglu D. Howard T. Battie 
13.8 PPG 11.6 PPG 13.8 PPG 15.5 PPG 8.0 PPG
4.8 APG 33.3 MPG 4.2 RPG 12.2 RPG 6.0 RPG

Key Reserves
















D. Milicic C. Arroyo
PPG 6.9 PPG 12.3 PPG
RPG 4.7 RPG 3.4 APG 

*Boston Celtics Starters*






































Boston Celtics Starters
D. West W. Szcerbiak P. Pierce R. Gomes R. Lafrentz
11.7 PPG 17.1 PPG 27.3 PPG 6.2 PPG 7.8 PPG 
4.4 APG 3.5 APG 6.7 RPG 4.7 RPG 4.9 RPG 


_*Things I Want To See In Today's Game:*_

- Establishing Dwight Howard down low early and often
- Letting Deshawn guard Paul Pierce, and try to contain him
- Guard the 3 point line
- Continuing to play Darko a decent amount of minutes
- Let the Double D's play extended minutes together 

*Orlando Magic Team Leaders*

PPG- Dwight Howard 15.5
RPG- Dwight Howard 12.2
APG- Jameer Nelson 4.8
BPG- Darko Milicic 2.42
SPG- Grant Hill 1.14
FG%- Trevor Ariza 1.000%
FT%- Terrence Morris 1.000%
3FG%- Carlos Arroyo .455% 

Team Comparison


```
Orlando Magic 	                          Boston Celtics	
Record: 	23 - 41 (.359)	         Record: 	27 - 38 (.415)	
Standings: 	Third, Southeast         Standings: 	Third, Atlantic	
At Home: 	17 - 14	                 At Home: 	19 - 14
At Road: 	6 - 27                   At Road: 	8 - 24	             
Streak: 	W 1                      Streak: 	            L 2

Season                                                  Season  	
PPG: 	93.5	Opp PPG: 	96.4	            PPG: 	98.3	Opp PPG: 	100.0
FG%: 	.466	Opp FG%: 	.456	            FG%: 	.467	Opp FG%: 	.458
RPG: 	40.3	Opp RPG: 	38.2                RPG: 	39.9	Opp RPG: 	39.3
```

Division Standings

```
SOUTHEAST	
                 W	L	PCT	GB	HM	RD	CONF	DIV	PF	PA	DIFF	STRK	  L10	
Miami	        43	21	.672	-	26-7	17-14	26-9	11-1	101.3	96.6	+4.7	Won 3     9-1	
Washington	33	30	.524	9½	23-11	10-19	23-17	8-6	101.5	99.7	+1.8	Won 3  5-5		
Orlando	        23	41	.359	20	17-14	6-27	14-24	6-5	93.5	96.4	-2.8	Lost 1  3-7
Atlanta	        20	42	.328	22	13-18	7-24	14-23	2-7	96.8	101.8	-5.0	Lost 3  4-6	
Charlotte	18	48	.273	26	12-20	6-28	11-28	2-10	95.7	100.4	-4.7	Lost 3  4-6
```

*Upcoming 5 Games*

Sunday March 19th @







Atlanta Hawks 2:00 P.M. EST
Tuesday March 21st @







Charlotte Bobcats 7:30 P.M. EST
Wednesday March 22nd vs.







New York Knicks 7:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 24th @







 Philadelphia 76ers 7:00 P.M. EST​


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Again, if anybody guesses the score correctly, I will give them 10,000 Ucash.

My guess is 108-101 Celtics.


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

Trevor Ariza in the game at beginning of 2nd. I would like to see what he can do.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Damn this has been one ugly *** game. 

Jameer Nelson is a stud. Plain and simple.

Darko with another 2 blocks in the 2nd qtr. I actually look forward to offensive players catching the ball on the block against Darko.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Holy **** That Dunk By Dwight Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> Holy **** That Dunk By Dwight Howard.



Yeah ... I can't believe he actually got that. That will be in Sportscenter. Even nicer following a play where he got 2 blocks.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Sickest alley oop... ever. Dwight has helicopter arms.


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

How'd He Do That? :jawdrop:


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

If anyone can get a video of that and post it on here I will be very thankful! Somedbody did something similar when Pat Garrity POSTERIZED Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope P-squared doesn't catch fire here at the end, I'm really looking forward to not celebrating a Celtic win.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Double D= 10 blocks.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

good nights work for darko, if you were to prorate his numbers to 30 minutes, it would be 15pts,9rebs,3 assists, and 6 blocks. that is what magic fans can probably expect in the not so distant future, thats pretty darn good if you ask me. i guess my only question is why isnt he playing 30mpg, any ideas?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Darko epitomized "lost" tonight. I mean what the hell was he doing? Was I just seeing things, or was he blocking out Dwight at one point? His own teammate!?!?

I'm convinced Dwight can catch anything. He's like the world's biggest safety blanket for bad passers.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> Darko epitomized "lost" tonight. I mean what the hell was he doing? Was I just seeing things, or was he blocking out Dwight at one point? His own teammate!?!?
> 
> I'm convinced Dwight can catch anything. He's like the world's biggest safety blanket for bad passers.


he had what appeared to be a decent stat line, you didnt think he played well?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Darko was very good in the 2nd half. Very aggressive offensively making a couple of really nice drives. Kid is a player. People will soon realize.

14 blocks the last 3 games .. wowza.

And Dwight tonight was just outstanding in all facets of the game.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

rainman said:


> he had what appeared to be a decent stat line, you didnt think he played well?


Watch him on defense. It was like watching a hyper puppy run around the court with no apparent goal in mind, often completely leaving the guy he was supposed to be guarding, and at one point, *he was guarding Dwight* while a Boston player ran right around the both off them with the ball. He basically set a pick for the Celtics. It was the weirdest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Dwights Dunk:









Bigger version:
 http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1XSYK2MLQ2VBM22BNA5K1KQ4VK

Pic of dunk finish:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

"They (Howard and Milicic) are one of the reasons we shot (33) percent," Szczerbiak said. "I think we were seeing shadows every time we came into the paint. Normally, we are a better shooting team than this. It was a combination of their defense and our legs not being there." 

http://www.nba.com/games/20060317/BOSORL/recap.html


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..



> Howard conceded that Milicic's recent defensive showings planted a competitive seed.
> 
> "I've been trying to do that myself, wanting to block shots like Darko is," he said. "In the future, he and I will be a great duo."


Who would have thunk it? Can we say now that Darko makes his teammates better?


----------

